# Alpenfoehn Brocken 3 oder Alpenfoehn Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition fuer Silent?



## Thenextmeruem (13. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
welcher Kühler ist besser bzw. leiser?
Würde einen Ryzen 7 (OC) damit kühlen wollen,  möglichst semipassiv (bzw. mit unhörbaren Drehzahlen).

Deswegen habe ich auch den  Brocken ausgewählt (hat schön große Lammellenabstände und ist relativ massiv).

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2PCGH-Edition - 38€
EKL 84000000136 PC-Lufter schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 - 43€
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 3 Tower Kühler - CPU Kühler | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks

Habt ihr Erfahrungen damit? 

LG Thenextmeruem


----------



## Guru4GPU (15. Juni 2018)

Wie hoch ist denn dein Budget? 

Der Brocken 3 soll jedenfalls ziemlich leise sein, sollte für einen Ryzen 7 völlig ausreichen.

Den Brocken 2 PCGH würde ich lieber nicht nehmen, der hat nämlich kein PWM, heißt je nach Mainboard könnte es schwer werden den Semi Passiv zu bekommen (auch wenn der mit maximal 700 RPM sehr leise ist ...)

Eventuell kannst du dir ja den Thermalright Macho Rev. B anschauen, und wenn du etwas mehr Geld übrig haben solltest vielleicht auch den Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT

Den normalen Brocken 2 kann ich aber nicht empfehlen, der Lüfter macht im vergleich zu den Thermalright Modellen ziemlich Geräusche

Gruß


----------



## Rolk (16. Juni 2018)

Also aus den Gedächtniss macht der Brocken 2 PCGH Edition 0,1 Sone und der Brocken 3 etwa bis zu 1,0 Sone. Der Brocken 3 müsste bei den Temperaturen aber auch leicht vorne liegen.


----------



## Thenextmeruem (18. Juni 2018)

Danke für die Antworten, habe mich für den Brocken 3 entschieden. Habe ich beraucht für 30€ bekommen mit WLP


----------



## Ion (18. Juni 2018)

Thenextmeruem schrieb:


> Habe ich _beraucht_ für 30€ bekommen mit WLP


Hast du ihn denn wenigstens sauber gemacht vor dem Einbau?


----------



## Thenextmeruem (19. Juni 2018)

Noch ist der Kügler nicht da sowie CPU, aber klar, werde ich tun.


----------

